# Any Suunto Ambit experts in the house?



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 30, 2015)

They are advertising Cyber Monday 30% off of the '3' on their website. I've been super happy with the 2, so other than having the latest and greatest, any valid reasons to make the jump and upgrade?


----------



## RyanSC (Nov 30, 2015)

Stick with the 2.  I acquired an ambit 3 and the only difference between the two is the bluetooth feature.  It allows you to sync your "movements" with the Moveslink app on a smartphone.  The Moveslink app gives you a cool overview of your workout, but I'm pretty sure you can do the same thing on a PC.  Also, the bluetooth allows you keep it continuously synced with your phone so you can receive text alerts and other stuff I found useless.  You'll kill the battery daily if you keep it synced.
If you like your ambit 2, there's not a lot of reasons to upgrade.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback - just does not appear to be enough in the 3 to make the cost worth it.  My 2 has become nearly everyday wear now.


----------

